# Cosby has pancreatitis - no idea why



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Cosby has got a mild case of pancreatitis. When he was at the dog park, could someone have given him something that caused it? I dont know of the droppings of poop causing it. Luckily none of my pups have never had it so I dont really have alot of information on it. Hope he feels better.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad it is a mild case.

Could Cosby have gotten to the litter box and uhm... cleaned it? Does he get any treats that might be higher in fat? I don't know what fat content is in canned pumpkin so check it too.

I gave Copper fish oil without triggering pancreatitis, but only a couple of capsules a day.

The last time Copper got pancreatitis it was from a change in dog food:doh:. I had to keep him on a very low fat dog food after that. He only got W/D canned and dried. It sounds terrible to read the ingredients, but it worked.

Cosby is young and not overweight so it is a puzzle why he got it. I hope he gets better immediately and you find a regiment that works.:crossfing


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

So sorry to hear this about pancreatitis-glad that it is a mild case.
Poor Cosby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Gosh, I'm so sorry to hear this. I only have experience with Toby and colitis, but in every case it was from eating something he picked up on a walk before I could get it from his locked jaw or outside when we had construction workers here. I hope he feels better soon. I understand dogs with pancreatitis are at increased risk for repeat episodes so I hope you figure out the cause.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Cosby. Hope he is feeling better quickly. We've had a problem with Minnie eating rabbit droppings and having a mild case. I hope you pinpoint the cause. Give Cosby a big hug from us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I had to take him back to the vet this afternoon. He ate a couple tablespoons of the prescription food this morning and seemed fine all day, then about 4pm he threw up twice. They gave him more fluids b/c he really has no interest in drinking and we go back in the morning for more bloodwork. 

I guess it has to be rabbit or deer poop. It's possible he picked some up and I just didn't see it. I do know that he will be even more predisposed to get it again especially since he doesn't fit the profile at all. He's lost weight and he really didn't have any to lose. He weighed 73 pounds Monday afternoon and today, after he was given fluids, he was down to 71. 

Poor baby. I hope he can start keeping food down soon. With the holidays coming up and everything being closed I am really worried about him. At least the vet school has a 24 hour clinic within 2 hours of us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I am so very sorry that Cosby and you are going through this.
It could have been rabbit poop.
I will pray hard for him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear Cosby had a bit of a setback.

Copper only had the two attacks and they were both severe and required immediate hospitalization for days. I didn't even know it could be "slight" until Megs got in the cat food. I guess some rabbit or deer poop could cause it. I know cat poop is high fat and I had to make certain Copper couldn't get any.

When copper was hospitalized they gave him only IV for a few days and kept checking something in his blood to see where he stood. He had to get to a certain level before he was allowed food again. I wish I remembered more, but I gave his records to the holistic vet to read and didn't get them back.:doh: I'm pretty sure he got something for nausea too.:doh::doh::doh:

I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers.

I know they said no food or water for 24 hours (he was on IV) and then if the number was good, a gradual return to eating and drinking since the initial treatment was to completely shut the digestive system down.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that Cosby had a setback and back at the hospital. We will keep him in our prayers. It has to be sad and hard with it being the holidays. Darn that stupid rabbit or deer poop. Hugs to you and Cosby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is Cosby today?
Good thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay - so Cosby's pancreas numbers are back in line, but he's anemic and he has giardia. I think the giardia may have been present for some time b/c he's had trouble with diarrhea off and on since I adopted him. The vet also thinks the giardia could have made him even more susceptible to developing the pancreatitis. Good grief! Poor kid. He still thinks he is starving and I'm sure he is. I'm starting him back with just some plain oatmeal and hope that he keeps that down.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Poor baby.

I think it is good that giardia (?) might have made him more susceptible to pancreatitis. You can keep an eye on that and hopefully have no more problems.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Poor Cos, he just feels so [email protected] bad. He's slept on my bed most of the day. I did give him a few spoonfuls of oatmeal this afternoon and he's had some ice chips. He got sick just a little bit an hour or so ago and he looked at me like he was so sorry for making a mess. I gave him his Christmas toys this afternoon and he perked up and played a little while. Right now he's curled up in a ball with his nose tucked under his foot sleeping. I hope tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I so hope tomorrow will find this sweet boy feeling better. His Dallas cousins are sending healing vibes and thoughts his way.


----------



## tanianault (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope Cosby is feeling better today...

I talked to a co-worker whose dog, River, also a Golden, suddenly developed pancreatitis earlier this year. The circumstances were somewhat similar to yours in that they couldn't seem to find a root cause for the pancreatitis (no high-fat treats, no cat food, etc.). He and his wife chalked it up to a recent trip to the dog park, but didn't feel completely certain because the group they walk with is good about not feeding each other's dogs. However, about two weeks after River was diagnosed they made an interesting discovery: all the handmade organic soaps were missing from the guest bathroom. The soaps were made from vegetable oils and goat's milk combined with essential oils.

River has recovered and is doing well, but they no longer set out bars of soap.

- Tania


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby*

Hoping Cosby is feeling better, Cindy.
Merry Christmas to you, Cosby and Punch!!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow, that's interesting about the soap! They must have smelled so good.  I have some goat's milk soap too, but all bars are accounted for. 

Cos ate 2 very small servings of oatmeal with just a little home cooked boiled chicken in it this morning about 2 hours apart. He's being hand fed some small ice cubes with Honest Kitchen Ice Pups mixed in too. So far no vomiting today. He's just got no energy and is back to being curled up asleep with his paw around his nose. Sweet boy. I feel so bad for him. He's bolting the oatmeal so I'm being very careful about giving him much at a time. He's taken his medicine good today though. 

Thanks to those of you checking in on him. Crummy Christmas for Cos.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Cosby. Give him a big hug and kiss from us. Hope he continues to feel better and that you all have a Merry Christmas! You are all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Checking in on sweet Cos-hope he feels better each day.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks Karen. He is doing better each day. He is so hungry he wants to bolt his food, so I'm hand feeding him a bite at a time. His tummy seems to be doing much better. He finishes his meds tonight and I think I will get him back in for another blood work check to be sure things are back on track. He has so obviously lost weight. 

He really is such a sweet boy. Every day he endears himself to me more. He just wants so bad to please and be loved on - and has no idea what a big old goof he is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

So glad Cosby is doing better and let us know what the vet says tomorrow.
I will pray for Cosby!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cosby went back to the vet yesterday for a checkup. His lipase numbers were within normal range, but had increased from last week's check. This morning he got up, threw up and again refused his breakfast. I am baffled. I called and left a message with the vet, but later today he seemed more like himself and ate kibble out of my hand and seemed hungry. I've fed him a little today. The vet called tonight and said they'd be back in touch in the morning to see how he was then. It's just so weird. He gets no table scraps, can't get into the cat litter box, has been on a leash each time he's out in the yard so he's not eating rabbit or deer poop... I have no idea. I wonder if high lipase can mean something else? Any one? Poor boy has really lost weight.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am glad his numbers are pretty good, but am s sad he is feeling poorly again.

I have no idea what is going on with him, but hope you find out and get him all fixed soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Does he tolerate the Honest Kitchen well? I'm just thinking that perhaps the kibble is hard to digest with a fragile GI system. Many use THK as a total diet for dogs with IBS and other GI problems. Perhaps this would be acceptable? Grasping at straws here. Thoughts and prayers that he feels better quickly.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Gosh Cindy I feel so bad that I just now saw this. I hope whatever is going on with Cosby is minor and he gets back to normal quickly.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper had to eat SCience Diet WD after his last bout of pancreatitis and that one was caused by a change in dog food. he just couldn't handle anything with fat in it.

The ingredients for WD sound icky, but he did just fine on it and liked it too.

Of course, he also liked to eat things we shall not mention.

Maybe you should consider changing cosby over to a low fat diet and see how his numbers are.:crossfing


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Pancreatitis makes the dogs looked so dejected and miserable; poor Cosby. My golden Joplin had a huge bout of it, but it was a one-time thing that never reoccured.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Poor Cosby...I hope you can find a solution to his problems. It's so hard when they are so small and have these issues.

Grasping at straws here to but I was researcing something about vet stem transplants for dogs just now and noticed this was added as an Anticipatory Use for them on the website: "Vet-Stem is currently evaluating the use of stem cells for treatment of irritable bowel disease, atopy (immune related skin disease), kidney, and immune mediated diseases". Dog Hip Dysplasia | Arthritis | Canine | Stem Cells | Elbow | Joints | Feline | Tendons | Ligaments If things continue and it becomes chronic maybe this might help down the road, if the procedure is proved to help with IBD and other gastro issues?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks y'all. Cos got better as the day went on yesterday and did eat about a cup of Honest Kitchen Keen with a little home cooked chicken breast in it for supper. He had small servings of kibble throughout the day too. This morning he didn't throw up, but I could hear his tummy rolling and he wasn't much interest in eating. He did eat about a half cup of kibble and gave me the dejected look Jill refers to. 

Vet said this morning to try him again later in the day with food like yesterday and consider giving him Gas-X and Pepcid to see if it would make his tummy better. 

He is playing and active. I wondered about IBD as well. It seems that in searching the internet that high lipase numbers can indicate intestinal problems and since his numbers were not that high maybe that's what we're dealing with. I hope we can figure this out. I hate seeing him look so thin and depressed.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that Cosby is feeling better. I've not had experience with this but it sounds like you are getting it under control. Sending hugs and :smooch::smooch: to Cos.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hotel4dogs' Toby has IBD. Maybe you could PM her and get more information.

I hope you and Cosby (and Punch) have a good day today.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Cosby. I hope he starts feeling better soon. Give him a big hug from us.

Is Cosby getting sick mostly in the morning? Mickey was diagnosed with IBD in August and Cosby's symptoms sound very similar. We have trouble getting weight on him. He is currently on Science Diet z/d ultra, nothing else but probiotics, joint suppliments, fish oil and prilosec at night. We also mix sucralfate with water to coat his esophagus before each meal. We can only feed him 1-1/2 cups of food in the morning. Any more and he throws up. Like Cosby he throws up randomly. We finally did and ultrasound and scope in August. The biopsy came back as IBD and he has an ulcer. His spleen was also enlarged but the biopsy was negative. He is having another ultrasound this week to check his spleen.

I hope Cosby continues to improve. Hugs to you all.

Cindy, Teresa is right Barb's Toby has IBD and she has been very helpful with Mickey.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I've used the Gas X strips a couple of times with good success. They instantly dissolve so it's not like giving a pill. Glad that he got down some THK..... just seems to me that would be more easily digested than kibble. It's also very caloric. And feeding little amounts throughout the day is good too. Keeping you and Cos in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I had a golden with pancreatitis and crohns. I have to say it is scary how fast their bodies turn against them but truthfully... just as fast their body will calm. The pancreas is a tricky little thing. I used to have to give her enzymes from the health food store to take some of the burden off of her body. Maybe you could ask about them.
I will be very leery of the oil you are giving him. I found that oil was a tremendous trigger for Candy . They will find his "cocktail" and his body will settle. Candy ate very little at first and so her body knew what it could tolerate... it took awhile to get to her want to eat. Warm food smells better , broth ice cubes , etc... 
He is young and it isn't a bad attack the vet needs to understand what his body wants in order to settle. It will settle...Coopers-mom is right about the anti nausea meds...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I missed where you are giving Cosby oil. Oil is high in fat and might very well trigger pancreatitis.

could you try removing it from his diet and see if things improve?

Copper took sucralfate and famatodine when he had stomach problems and for two weeks after he had a stomach tumor removed. I do not remember what the generic name is.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Praying Cosby feels better soon and the mystery is solved.
I feel so bad for Cosby and you!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cosby is not getting fish oil. He was until all this happened and I have not reintroduced it to him. The vet wasn't concerned about it when I mentioned it to her when I was trying to figure out the first trigger. 

I did find an article about IBD that makes me think he may have small bowel problems. He has all the symptoms of the "small intestine bacterial overgrowth" mentioned here.
DogAware.com Health: Digestive Disorders in Dogs

Noreen - what probiotics do you use with Micky? I may go back to using THK Preference and cooking my own meats for him like I used to do for Megs. He seems to do well with boiled chicken breasts and that should constitute a low-fat diet. I love THK diets too Betty and I think Jill uses them as well. Keen seems like a pretty easy on the tummy blend with all the oatmeal in it.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cindy - I use the Natures Farmacy Digestive Enhancer. You can order it online at the website. The shipping is a bit expensive but I usually order the 5lb bucket because I give it to all of my pups.

The boiled chicken and THK are a good idea. I know Barb said that the recommendation is a single protein source until that one stops working then you try another protein. If that works for Cosby I would stick with it. I think a lot of it is trial and error to find out what works best for each pup. I hope Cosby starts gaining weight. You said he had giardia too. Mickey had it when we adopted him. It took a while to actually clear it up but he did start to put on some weight once we did.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Looks like Cos is going to go in tomorrow for full barium x-rays to rule out any foreign bodies. He obviously doesn't have a full blockage as his bowel movements have been regular, but he does chew and ingest lots of things, so that would make perfect sense and could explain this whole episode of weird blood work and disinterest in eating. Hoping there's no surgery to deal with, but also hoping for answers. I'll let you guys know what we find.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

I will be praying very hard for Cosby and you that an answer is found and he will be fine very soon.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor Cosby! We will keep him in our prayers. Please let us know how he makes out. Give Cosby a big hug from us.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Only just seen the post Cindy :crossfing for Cosby


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so hope you find out what is going on adn Cosby gets all better.
You are in my thoughts and prayers. You've had too much to deal with.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Thhinking of you and Cosby


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping all goes well for Cosby, and you, today!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to see this happening, keeping everything crossed for Cosby


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thinking of you and Cosby today. Hope all goes well with the vet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy:

Praying for Cosby and for you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm sorry I missed this post. Hoping for some answers today from the barium xrays. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Thinking of Cos.. I'll check back later for an update.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cosby's barium x-ray showed nothing. It went right through him. So we're just treating him for a sensitive stomach and see how it goes. Pepcids twice a day and bland food. Glad he didn't have surgery, but still I'd like to know what is going on.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Cosby continues to improve. Sending hugs and Kisses for Cosby.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope the new diet helps Cosby to feel better. We will keep you all in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you both.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

How is Cosby doing today? 

Sending all good thoughts for him and for you.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad there was no obstruction, but also wish you could find out what is going on.

Big hugs to you and Cosby.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely following this thread 

Hoping Cos is feeling better today. The mystery must make this even more difficult to handle. With Daisy, I can blame myself ... I guess even that's better than not knowing what caused it.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Poor Cosby. His tummy just rolls and mkaes all kinds of squeaks and gurgles in the morning and he is so nauseated. I gave him a pepcid first thing this morning and offered him just a little plain chicken broth. he took one lick and turned his head. I waited until just before I left for work and then he was willing to eat a little Honest Kitchen. It's definitely morning sickness - just don't know why!!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Good news that the barium meal went through - Ginny used to get terrible bouts of colic - not all the time, she could go for months and be okay and then there would be a sudden flare up. She had barium meals, xrays, blood tests you name it she had it and we could find no reason, but our vet did prescribe a medicine for her (although it was not licenced for dog use) that we had to give her an hour before her food, and we also used to give her peppermint tea to drink to settle her tum and they both worked. We also fed her normal food but in small amounts so that there was always some food in her system.

Hope that Cosby feels better quickly, they certainly know what heart strings to pull. Sending hugs for him


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor Cosby. Hope he starts to feel better and starts eating. It's so hard when you don't know what is wrong. Give him a big hug and kiss from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby*

Cindy:

So glad to hear there are no blockages and praying that Cosby will eat with his new diet!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Any update on how Cosby is doing now -keeping everything here crossed for him


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Cosby today? I hope his stomach is settling and he is feeling better.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking on Cosby. Hope he is doing better today. You are both in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

How is Cosby doing? Hope he is feeling better. Give him a hug from us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy and Cosby*

Cindy and Cosby

How is Cosby doing?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for not posting, this week has been so hectic. Cosby seems to be doing better. I started giving him a snack right at bedtime to try to keep something on his stomach and the mornings after I have done this, he eats better. I forgot last night and he woke up with tummy noises this morning and was put off by food again. I guess the boy just really has a sensitive tummy and needs to eat small meals more frequently. It's easy on the weekends, but harder to do during the week. His hip bones are showing again.  I'm trying to give him lots of snacks and keeping him on Prilosec and Gas-X for the time being. Thanks for checking on us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby*

So glad to hear Cosby is doing better, Cindy.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cindy, we are also giving Toby a 3rd meal, right before bed to help with some tummy issues. He's such a happy boy with his extra "snack". 

Hoping Cosby continues to improve!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Cindy
I just posted on FB checking on Cosby...sounds like things are getting under control. If the picture you posted on FB that I replied to is recent I think he looks pretty good.

Hug em both for us

Al & Tuff


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby*

Cindy

Checking in on you and Cosby!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Cosby continues to improve with his meds and an additional snack at bedtime.
You're in my thoughts and prayers all the time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby*

Checking in on Cosby.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Cos is still not really himself. He still has some nausea some mornings and just doesn't seem quite right. One of those things you can't really put your finger on. He has lost noticeable weight, but plays and has a great time at the park. 

The photo Al referred to was taken Monday morning and you can't see the weight loss in it, but everyone who sees him in person remarks on how much weight he's lost and he is very ribby again. 

I ordered him some digestive enzymes to see if they would help. Still giving him pepcid and gas-X. It seems like his food is just going through him and he's not getting much out of it. I"ve been over cooking him some white rice in extra water since I read it is good for coating the stomach and still give him smaller meals spaced out, plus a bedtime snack.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope Cosby is back to his happy self soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thinking of Cosby and hoping he feels better soon.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cindy,
This comment struck a chord with me " It seems like his food is just going through him and he's not getting much out of it."

Has Cosby had his thyroid checked? I don't know how much the symptoms carry over, but that statement would have described me to a T when I had a hyperactive thyroid (Grave's disease). I ate 10 - 12 times a day and still lost weight on a daily basis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Just a few months ago my vet ws telling abut the incree in the number of cases of pancreitis that is coming inl ihope your boy is n100% soonm


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Checking in on Cosby-hope he is doing better.
You and Cosby are in my prayers!!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok it may seem weird and you can check with your vet but... my dog with colitis.. my vet had me give him calcium to slow his system down. It did help. Nutritionist even recommend it even for people with IBS.
Florastor is another thing I used for my dog with crohn's. It did slow her intestines down. It is supposed to reduce the T cell response within the intestines... if the pancreas isn't working the food is trying to be digested without the enzymes that the pancreas provides. Hence pain, poorly digested food, and malabsorption. 
How about baby food ? Stick to stage one maybe so that the food is already broken down ? I am glad that at least he feels better. No giant steps but small ones and they really so make a difference. 
I was told that predisone aggravates the pancreas so be careful if it is prescribed for him. My Candy couldn't have it because of her pancreas.
PS What about something like acupuncture ?I have heard it helps inflammation in the body .. not sure if their is even a vet that would/could do it..
PPS.. I just remembered I had to cut Candy's food pieces smaller so it would be gentler on her digestive track. You know the whole purpose to take the most burden off the body..


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the concern and all the info. Cosby is doing better. The biggest difference I see is whether or not he gets an evening snack. A couple of days I have forgotten and he has refused breakfast again. Usually a little boiled chicken will tempt him. I am continuing with the over cooked rice, which he loves, and giving him smaller meals more frequently. I've added the digestive enzymes too. He seems to slowly be gaining a little weight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

So glad Cosby is doing better!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Checking in on Cosby and you!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Glad to hear Cosby is doing better. Hope he continues to gain weight. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so glad to hear. It is a slow progress ... none the less progress !!! 
Yeah !!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

It is slow progress, but he really has put some weight back on. As long as he gets that evening snack he does fine in the mornings. Still doing Pepcids and I've added the Prozyme and Honest Kitchen's digestive supplement which is a combination of herbs not in Prozyme. A Gas-X before bed usually helps keep his tummy from rolling and gurgling.

I still think I will take him back to the vet in another week or so and get a full blood panel done. If something is cooking underneath I'd like to address it sooner rather than later. 

Thanks for checking on him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby*

Cindy:

So glad to read that COSBY seems to be doing better!!!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I understand your concern. The fear/uncertainliy of what caused it in the first place must still be present since you can't eliminate that "thing". I do thinkt hat sometimes we just never figure it out. Candy had issues and sometimes I never figured out the pattern. 
I think it is a good idea to get the extra blood panel. Really you are a good mom.. it sounds like you really know his body. Keep us up to date !!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks ya'll for the support ad ideas. I talked to my vet tonight. She's glad he seems better but is also concerned that he still has these off days with morning nausea. He even threw up a little bile over the weekend. She's seriously hoping it isn't IBD, but mentioned it again. She suggested changing his food to a low-fat variety and continuing with small meals, elevated feedings, Pepcid and she likes that I added the digestive enzymes.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Cindy - so glad to hear Cosby is doing better. We did the biopsy and confirmed that Mickey had IBD. She told us to do all the things your vet mentioned and he is doing much better. We feed him the z/d prescription food. It is a bit expensive but nothing else seemed to work. I hope Cosby continues to feel better. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope the regimen suits Cosby and he gets to feeling much better very quickly.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry Im just catching up on this. Hope The Cos continues to get better. You are such a good Mom


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay so for the past 2 days I have fed Cos twice a day: one cup of his Wellness fish/sweet potato dry food (fat =12%), then I've given him a cup of THK Preference (fat = 5%), plus about 1/2 C overcooked rice and 1 Cup+ plain boiled chicken breasts. He's also getting Prozyme, THK Form supplement (plantain, fennel, other yummy digestive herbs) and a tablespoon of yogurt. This is spread out in small meals over about 2 hours each time and his final snack is about 8:30-9:00 pm. 

No throwing up the past 2 mornings!  I'm not sure which of these makes the magic, so I suppose I'll keep doing it. I may be in the poor house from the cost of his food soon. 

I seem destined to own a special needs dog. 

Punch on the hand eats anything and things he shouldn't get into and has no problem at all. Let's hear it for mutt tummies!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No throwing up the past 2 mornings!  I'm not sure which of these makes the magic, so I suppose I'll keep doing it. I may be in the poor house from the cost of his food soon. 

I seem destined to own a special needs dog. 

Punch on the hand eats anything and things he shouldn't get into and has no problem at all. Let's hear it for mutt tummies![/QUOTE]

So pleased to hear that Cosby is feeling better and no throwing up - will be keeping everything crossed that this continues.

Somebody once said to me that fate sends special needs dogs to people who can cope and will always do their best for them,- and I think that is true.

Sending Cosby a big hug as well as one for Punch


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

So glad that Cosby is doing well!


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

I am glad to hear his belly is happier ! Congrats to both of you ~


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Checking in on you and Cosby.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Cosby's new regimen seems to be working.:crossfing

and I am glad Punch has a stomach of steel.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cosby and Punch*

Hi, Cindy!

Just checking in on you and Cosby and Punch!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

How are you, Cosby and PUNCH doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy*

Cindy

Checking in to see how Cosby, Punch and you are doing.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Wishing the best for your Cosby. A few months ago my vet and I were talking about this aimemtn and he said he is seeing more and more of it. Sometimes is clear what the dog ate that rought it one and other times, if the owners are correct in what they say the dog has eating, there is no reason for it.


----------

